
The Strongest Predictor of Men’s Well-Being Isn’t Family or Health - ahmadassaf
https://qz.com/work/1474562/what-makes-men-happy-a-study-by-harrys-says-job-satisfaction/
======
milchek
> The results showed a clear trend: The strongest predictor of men’s happiness
> and well-being is their job satisfaction, by a large margin—and the
> strongest predictor of job satisfaction is whether men feel they are making
> an impact on their companies’ success.

I wonder how much of this is evolutionary? Perhaps it harkens back to the days
of hunter-gatherer tribes where the motivation to succeed, as well as healthy
competitiveness, increased viability for the tribes' survival. Perhaps that is
the reason happiness for men is tied to job satisfaction?

It's an interesting one to dissect from many angles. The article mentions the
study was weighted, and I wonder how much 'job satisfaction' really just means
'higher pay' or positions of power. As it states, men are not a monolith,
individuals all can have very unique motivations, etc. Also, what makes us
'happy' generally changes over time from individual to individual.

One thing I do tend to think is that younger men, in particular, function
better when they have a clear purpose or meaning (let us compare that to 'job
satisfaction' in a way). This is purely based on my own generalised anecdotal
experience and observation that younger men who have strong interests or
hobbies tend to be happier and more motivated then those with no hobbies or
interests - that's when you start to see more destructiveness in their
behaviour, in my opinion.

